# [SOLVED] Cannot find windows xp pro driver for my ethernet controller



## wrenchn (Feb 5, 2008)

I have a Toshiba Satellite A205-S4707 laptop .It came with Vista on it and I formated the hard drive and installed win XP pro I was able to find all the drivers needed even the wireless card for internet connection and it works great,Problem is I cannot find the driver for the Port to plug the Rj 45 internet cable in. I checked in device manager and it does confirm there is no driver for it. It is a PCI\VEN_11AB&DEV-4353&SUBSYS_FF101179&REV_14\4&192AC53F&0&&00E0 The last 4 0"s might be O's Can't tell for sure if this # can't be found.
Again I can connect to the internet with the WiFi card just not the port where you plug the Rj 45 cable in.So I really need to find a driver that will work now I have got rid of that aweful Vista . Thanks in advance [email protected]


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

*Re: Cannot find windows xp pro driver for my ethernet controller*








and welcome to the Forum

See if this is it:

http://www.marvell.com/drivers/driverDisplay.do?driverId=126

If not, try the Unknown Device Identifier to see if it can ID the NIC


----------



## wrenchn (Feb 5, 2008)

*Re: Cannot find windows xp pro driver for my ethernet controller*

Rick the first driver did not work but using the link to the unknown device idenifier found the right one and its working great,
Thanks so much your the best . g c olson


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

*Re: Cannot find windows xp pro driver for my ethernet controller*










Well done!!!

I suggest you edit your post and remove the email address unless you like spam

You can mark this thread as solved by clicking on the *Thread Tools *link in your first post . .


----------



## zoltoid (May 17, 2010)

Wow! I envy you. How did you get rid of Vista?

I have the same Toshiba, but when I tried to do the same thing and called the customer service they said the machine was made for Vista exclusively, and there are no drivers for XP. Please let me know how you did it.

Thanks!


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Hi zoltoid make a thread of your own and someone will try to assist you


----------

